# upload der chars



## TheDestroyer (14. September 2006)

ich habe seit gestern wieder blasc auf rechner (hatte ihn ein paar wochen nicht drauf)

und jetzt habe ich das problem das meine chars nicht upgeloadet werden mein schurke wird zb immer noch mit 37 gezeigt obwohl er schon 41 is, und andere chars habe ich garnicht mehr!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



woran kann das liegen und was kann ich machen!!!

manuell geht es auch nicht!!!


MFG und dank im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (14. September 2006)

TheDestroyer schrieb:


> ich habe seit gestern wieder blasc auf rechner (hatte ihn ein paar wochen nicht drauf)
> 
> und jetzt habe ich das problem das meine chars nicht upgeloadet werden mein schurke wird zb immer noch mit 37 gezeigt obwohl er schon 41 is, und andere chars habe ich garnicht mehr!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo TheDestroyer,
hast du mal in der AddOn Übersicht geschaut ob der BLASCProfiler aktiviert ist?

Gruß Regnor


----------



## TheDestroyer (15. September 2006)

wie sehe ich den ob er an ist ich habe da vier dateien drin und kann weder die eine noch die andere nutzen


----------



## Rascal (15. September 2006)

1) Starte WoW
2) Logge dich ein.
3) Bei der Charakterauswahl hast du unten links einen Button "AddOns". Drück da drauf.
4) In der Liste, die du nun angezeigt bekommst, sollte sich ein Eintrag "BlascProfiler" (oder ähnlich) befinden.
5a) Falls der Eintrag fehlt, ist BLASC nicht korrekt installiert
5b) Falls der Eintrag existiert, gehe sicher dass der Hacken gesetzt ist. Allenfalls musst du auch den Haken bei "Veraltete AddOns laden" setzen.

So Long
Ras


----------



## TheDestroyer (15. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> 1) Starte WoW
> 2) Logge dich ein.
> 3) Bei der Charakterauswahl hast du unten links einen Button "AddOns". Drück da drauf.
> 4) In der Liste, die du nun angezeigt bekommst, sollte sich ein Eintrag "BlascProfiler" (oder ähnlich) befinden.
> ...



nu geht es danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FiNe (17. September 2006)

Hallo,

habe Blasc Profiler installiert. Addon is drin. Hacken sitzt auch. Automatisch und Manuell upgedated aber es kommt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was tun?

THX


----------



## Rascal (18. September 2006)

Hallo

hast du dich zwischen dem Hacken-setzen und dem Upload auch eingeloggt?

Falls ja: Um welchen char handelt es sich? (Name/Server)

So Long
Ras


----------



## FiNe (18. September 2006)

Ja, habe mich mehrmals ein- und ausgeloggt.

Server: Kil´Jaeden
Chars: Saftschupse & Ballwech


Vielen Dank


----------



## FiNe (19. September 2006)

gibt es schon ne Lösung?


----------



## Roran (19. September 2006)

FiNe schrieb:


> gibt es schon ne Lösung?


Welche BLASC Version nutzt du ?


----------



## Duxo (22. September 2006)

Bei mir kommt auch kein Char, manuell hochgelanden: war erfolgreich. und so hat ers auch schon einige male gemacht:

Char: Duxo
Realm: Kil`jaeden


----------



## Rascal (22. September 2006)

Hmm irgendwie scheint mit Kil'jaden Probleme zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duxo (22. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie scheint mit Kil'jaden Probleme zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nichts neues......laggiest Server ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (22. September 2006)

mmh Coolster Satzbau ever von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne meine jetzt das BLASC Probleme mit Kil'Jaeden hat...


----------



## Trokhal (22. September 2006)

bei mir klappts auch leidder nicht :-(

Trokhal
+
jurthai

auf krag´jin


woran kann das problem noch liegen??

Vielen dank für eure mühen

Gruß


----------



## Duxo (23. September 2006)

anscheinend gibts echt ein Problem mit Kil`jaeden...mein Twink von Un`goro ist hochgeladen...dabei woltle ich das garnicht.....


----------



## Roran (23. September 2006)

Duxo schrieb:


> anscheinend gibts echt ein Problem mit Kil`jaeden...mein Twink von Un`goro ist hochgeladen...dabei woltle ich das garnicht.....


Es werden noch alle Chars hochgeladen,
aber da ist eine Änderung geplant und in Arbeit.

In der Comfiguration kann man nur die Bankchars auswählen,
welche Chars als " BANK " behandelt werden sollen.


----------



## Kilistea86 (23. September 2006)

Also bei mir geht das hochladen auch nicht... versuche das jetzt schon seid 5 tagen... hmm..


----------



## Roran (24. September 2006)

Kilistea86 schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht das hochladen auch nicht... versuche das jetzt schon seid 5 tagen... hmm..


Hast du schon einen Manuellen Upload versucht ?


----------



## FiNe (26. September 2006)

welche version ich habe weiß ich nicht. die aktuelle halt, weil ich vor ein paar tage erst runtergeladen und installiert hab.

woran liegt es denn jetzt und was kann man machen?


----------



## Roran (26. September 2006)

FiNe schrieb:


> welche version ich habe weiß ich nicht. die aktuelle halt, weil ich vor ein paar tage erst runtergeladen und installiert hab.
> 
> woran liegt es denn jetzt und was kann man machen?


Dann schau mal in dein World of Warcraft\BLASC Verzeichnis rein,
da müßte eine Debug.txt drin sein.

Poste diese bitte mal.


----------



## Linehme (27. September 2006)

hab das gleiche Problem. Manueller upload sagt erfolgreich geht aber nicht.

Linehme / Kargath


edit: wartet einfach! Es dauert ein wenig und jetzt ging es ;-)


----------



## Isilrond (27. September 2006)

Bei mir gehts auch net..aber nur bei Kil'Jaeden Chars


----------



## FlashIT (27. September 2006)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts auch net..aber nur bei Kil'Jaeden Chars



Öffne die BLASCProfiler.lua - welche du angibst - mal bitte mit nem Texteditor.
Es ist recht ersichtlich was sie enthält durch die Baumstruktur, also schau mal ob alle Chars die du hochgeladen haben willst da drinnen sind...


----------



## FiNe (27. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Dann schau mal in dein World of Warcraft\BLASC Verzeichnis rein,
> da müßte eine Debug.txt drin sein.
> 
> Poste diese bitte mal.




```
27.09.2006 17:25:49<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
27.09.2006 17:25:49<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
27.09.2006 17:25:49->> WoW Build Version: 5595
27.09.2006 17:25:49->> Programm gestartet
27.09.2006 17:25:49->> Timer:1000
27.09.2006 17:25:49->> WoWFileName: C:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
27.09.2006 17:25:49->> Autoupdate: -1
27.09.2006 17:25:49->> Modus: 15
27.09.2006 17:25:49->> Gold: 0
27.09.2006 17:25:51->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.09.2006 17:25:51->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.09.2006 17:25:51->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
27.09.2006 17:25:51->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
27.09.2006 17:25:51->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
27.09.2006 17:25:51->>FTP_Anonym: 1
27.09.2006 17:25:51WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
27.09.2006 17:25:51WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
27.09.2006 17:26:00->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (27.09.2006 17:26:00)
27.09.2006 17:26:00->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
27.09.2006 17:26:00BLASCrafter für Kil_jaeden geladen
27.09.2006 17:26:00->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
27.09.2006 17:26:00->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
27.09.2006 17:26:31->> WoW als beendet erkannt
27.09.2006 17:26:31->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.09.2006 17:26:31->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.09.2006 17:26:31->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
27.09.2006 17:26:31->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
27.09.2006 17:26:31->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
27.09.2006 17:26:31->>FTP_Anonym: 1
27.09.2006 17:26:31WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
27.09.2006 17:26:31WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
27.09.2006 17:26:31<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
27.09.2006 17:26:31<<- Suche nach C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\****\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.09.2006 17:26:31<<- Datei gefunden C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\****\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.09.2006 17:26:31->> Suche abgeschlossen
27.09.2006 17:26:31->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
27.09.2006 17:26:31->> Aktuelles Profil:****
27.09.2006 17:26:31->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\****\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.09.2006 17:26:31->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.09.2006 17:26:31->> FTP: Connected.
27.09.2006 17:26:32->> FTP: Connection established
27.09.2006 17:26:32<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
27.09.2006 17:26:32<<- Laden von ({BAD0D26B-602C-4164-9EB9-5E3D081A19A2}.lua)
27.09.2006 17:26:32<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
27.09.2006 17:26:32->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.09.2006 17:26:32->> FTP: Disconnected.
27.09.2006 17:26:32->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.09.2006 17:26:32->> FTP: Connected.
27.09.2006 17:26:32->> FTP: Connection established
27.09.2006 17:26:32->> Lade Blacklist
27.09.2006 17:26:33->> entpacke Blacklist
27.09.2006 17:26:33->> Blacklist geladen
27.09.2006 17:26:33->> Start Wissensdatenbank
27.09.2006 17:26:33->> Parse itemcache
27.09.2006 17:26:33<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
27.09.2006 17:26:33->> Start Parsen 77125
27.09.2006 17:26:33<<- ClientVersion: 5595
27.09.2006 17:26:37<<- Typ2 hat 2 neue Einträge
27.09.2006 17:26:37->> Ende Parsen 80953
27.09.2006 17:26:37->> Parse questcache
27.09.2006 17:26:37<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
27.09.2006 17:26:37->> Start Parsen 80953
27.09.2006 17:26:37<<- ClientVersion: 5595
27.09.2006 17:26:37<<- Typ1 hat 8 neue Einträge
27.09.2006 17:26:37->> Ende Parsen 81093
27.09.2006 17:26:37->> Parse creaturecache
27.09.2006 17:26:37<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
27.09.2006 17:26:37->> Start Parsen 81093
27.09.2006 17:26:37<<- ClientVersion: 5595
27.09.2006 17:26:37<<- Typ3 hat 21 neue Einträge
27.09.2006 17:26:37->> Ende Parsen 81593
27.09.2006 17:26:37->> Sprachkontrolle
27.09.2006 17:26:37->> WDB als als deutsche Version erkannt! Daten werden übertragen
27.09.2006 17:26:37->> WDB Datei zwischenspeichern
27.09.2006 17:26:38<<- Upload als :{5A5C63A2-6C13-43F8-9423-67B79DA98AB9}.dat
27.09.2006 17:26:38->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.09.2006 17:26:38->> FTP: Disconnected.
27.09.2006 17:26:38->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.09.2006 17:26:38->> FTP: Connected.
27.09.2006 17:26:38->> FTP: Connection established
27.09.2006 17:26:38->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
27.09.2006 17:26:38FTPWORKBEGIN
27.09.2006 17:26:38FTPWORKS
27.09.2006 17:26:38FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
27.09.2006 17:26:38FTPWORKE
27.09.2006 17:26:38FTPWORKEND
27.09.2006 17:26:38->> FTP: Transfer complete
27.09.2006 17:26:38->> Tempfile gelöscht
27.09.2006 17:26:38<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
27.09.2006 17:26:38<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGESCHLOSSEN
27.09.2006 17:26:38->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.09.2006 17:26:38->> FTP: Disconnected.
```


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

Lass mich raten,
du hast ein XP am laufen?
Und die XP FireWall auch,
oder noch eine eigene installiert?

Wenn ja,
überprüf mal die Port Einstellungen für BLASC,
die Ports 21, 80, 8080 müßen für BLASC frei gegeben sein.

Nur wenn diese Ports für BLASC frei sind,
kann BLASC auch die Daten an die Datenbank schicken.

Und da es bei dir zu Disconnects gekommen ist bei  der Übertragung,
gehe ich mal davon aus, das da was mit diesen Ports nicht stimmt.




> 27.09.2006 17:26:32<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
> 27.09.2006 17:26:32->> FTP: Disconnecting.
> 27.09.2006 17:26:32->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## FiNe (28. September 2006)

du hast ein XP am laufen? -----> ja
Und die XP FireWall auch, -----> nein
oder noch eine eigene installiert? -----> nein


zumal es ja dann beim manuellen upload funktionieren müsste, oder?


----------



## Muchte (28. September 2006)

Hallo liebe community,

bei mir geht es mit dem hochlanden auch nicht.

Ich hab mir das Progi gestern erst drauf gemacht.

Wenn ich die Datei hochlade, steht dann da das:

Folgende Charaktere wurden erfolgreich eingetragen:
- Semi (Khaz'goroth)

Aber es gibt ihn nicht.

Ich hoffe doch das schnell ein Lösung gefunden wird.

MfG: Muchte / Semi


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Muchte schrieb:


> Hallo liebe community,
> 
> bei mir geht es mit dem hochlanden auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo
Wann hast du das erste mal hochgeladen? Bedenke, dass es eine weile dauert bis die Daten angezeigt werden.

So Long
Ras


----------



## Muchte (28. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Wann hast du das erste mal hochgeladen?



Halloo, 

ich hab es gestern Nacht so gegen 11-12 Uhr hochgeladen.

Wie lange kann es dauern ?

MfG: Muchte / Semi


----------



## Isilrond (28. September 2006)

Immer wenn ich versuche die Chars manuell hochzuladen - steht zwar da dass der Char "Chiaki" aktualisiert wurde aber ist seit dem 13.9 keine Aktualisierung mehr vorgenommen worden.....ich hab schon BLASC deinstalliert und im WTF Ordner alles von BLASC gelöscht. Neuinstallation hat nix gebracht. Komisch das es nur bei den 2 Chars net geht.


----------



## Undying (28. September 2006)

bin auch von kil'jaeden und bei mir gehts auch nicht.
hatte vor kurzem aber ein problem mit meinen add ons und im wtf ordner gab es einmal den ordner Kil'jaeden und Kil'Jaeden (einmal groß einmal klein). kA obs was damit zu tun hat.

btw: hi duxo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg undying


----------



## FlashIT (28. September 2006)

Auch bei einem Mitglied unserer Gilde gibt es Probleme:

Name: Kweck
Server: Die ewige Wacht
Gilde: Runenwächter
Zeit: ne Ganze weile schon her ;-) Sollte also lang da sein der Char...

Er hat den neusten BLASCProfiler drauf und hats zum einen mit dem manuellen Upload versuch(Folgende Chars wurden erfolgreich... > also alles Banane), als auch mit meinem neuen Client jBlascUpdater, welcher ja nichts anderes macht als ebenfalls die LUA über den manuellen Upload im Hintergrund hochzuladen...

Es scheint da also weiterhin eher ein Problem zu geben. ich geh auch davon aus, ihr arbeitet weiterhin dran und schaut woran es liegen kann. Dennoch wollt ich zudem kurz Folgendes, was mir evtl. im Zusammenhang damit auffällt:

http://www.buffed.de/?g=3152
Auf unserer Gildenübersicht funktioniert im Moment die XML-Übersicht nichtmehr und meldet einen PHP-Fehler!!!
Evtl. hängt das Ganze zusammen, denn vor Tagen funktionierte sie noch, als besagtes Mitglied noch keinen Char versucht hatte zu erstellen...

Fehler:

```
Warning: main(/var/www/webscripts/blasc_plugin/include/base.inc.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/webscripts/blasc_cron/xml/guild_xml.php on line 3

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required '/var/www/webscripts/blasc_plugin/include/base.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/webscripts/blasc_cron/xml/guild_xml.php on line 3
```


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Nun, wie es aussieht, scheint das Problem etwas mit dem Server zu tun haben. Würde so spontan sagen, das liegt am ' im Namen...

Das werden sich die Dev's mal anschauen müssen, sorry...

Sind die Chars denn komplett in der BlascProfiler.lua?


----------



## FlashIT (28. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Nun, wie es aussieht, scheint das Problem etwas mit dem Server zu tun haben. Würde so spontan sagen, das liegt am ' im Namen...
> 
> Das werden sich die Dev's mal anschauen müssen, sorry...
> 
> Sind die Chars denn komplett in der BlascProfiler.lua?



Bei unserem ists der Server "Die ewige Wacht" und auch der Charakter heisst nur "Kweck"...
Er ist in der LUA vorhanden und das "Folgende Chars wurden hochgeladen: <name>" listet ja auch den Char und bestätigt das nochmal...

Daher schliess ich das mit dem ' mal aus, da ebenfalls ja auch Mehrere berichten, dass dennoch Einige ihrer der Chars hochgeladen werden, trotz dem ' im Servernamen...
Leerzeichen im Namen oder Servernamen schliess ich ebenfalls mal aus...

Nur woran solls dann liegen?!
Im Normalfalls müssen die Dev's ja nur schauen wann beim manuellen Upload zb ein Problemname auftauchte(da er ja zumindest Serverseitig erkannt wurde nach dem Upload) und was damit dann passierte, also wo es hängt...


----------



## Regnor (28. September 2006)

Moin, wenn ihr in eurer Debug.txt folgende Meldung findet


FiNe schrieb:


> 27.09.2006 17:26:32<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1


dann erhaltet ihr auch die Meldung das euer Profil NICHT aktualisiert wurde.

Das liegt daran das seit dem letzten übertragen die Daten nicht mehr aktualisiert wurden.
Wenn dies bei euch der Fall ist schaut bitte nach ob der BLASCProfiler bei euch aktiv ist (unter AddOns).

Dies ist meist der Grund für nicht aktualisierte Chars.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Ah sorry hab mit schreiben angefangen bevor deine Antwort da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm komische Sache... Muss wohl doch was Serverseitiges sein... und da kann ich leider nicht helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlashIT (28. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm komische Sache... Muss wohl doch was Serverseitiges sein... und da kann ich leider nicht helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hoffe nur es gibt jemand der es kann und auch davon erfährt ;-)

Wie gesagt ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass zumindest der Grund oder der Punkt an dem etwas schiefgeht schwer zu finden ist, da es ja offensichtlich (ausgenommen derer, wo durch zu wenig infos auch einfach der Profiler ausgeschaltet sein wird ;-) ) nur noch Serverseitig in vielen Fällen ist...


----------



## FiNe (28. September 2006)

also am ' liegts auf keinen Fall, weil bei andere aus meiner Gilde die logischerweise auch auf Kil'Jaeden gehts ja auch


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

FlashIT schrieb:


> Hoffe nur es gibt jemand der es kann und auch davon erfährt ;-)


Dass Regnor hier gepostet hat ist schonmal ein gutes Zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muchte (28. September 2006)

Und was is mit mir ?

bis jetzt hat sich immer noch nichts getahn.

Is jetzt schon über 12h her das ich mein Profil hochgeladen hab.

Semi / Khaz'goroth

Wie lange kann das dauern bis es eingetragen wird ?

MfG: Muchte / Semi


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

Muchte schrieb:


> Und was is mit mir ?
> 
> bis jetzt hat sich immer noch nichts getahn.
> 
> ...



Die Erfahrung hat oft schon gezeigt,
mit etwas geduld haben sich so manche Probleme in Luft aufgelöst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bedeutet, das es auch mal sein kann,
das BLASC was länger braucht.

Und schau mal in dein WOW\BLASC Verzeichniss rein,
da findest du eine Debug.txt
Poste die bitte mal.


----------



## Crowley (28. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Dass Regnor hier gepostet hat ist schonmal ein gutes Zeichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der hat das dann gleich auch an mich weitergeleitet. Ich glaube das Problem mit Kil'jeaden liegt darin, dass der bei uns Kil'Jaeden heißt, mit großem J, und deshalb nicht als gültiger Server erkannt wird. Wurde das zwischenzeitlich mal geändert?

Wie auch immer ich hab den Namen jetzt geändert und bin guter Hoffnung, dass das Eintragen der Chars jetzt wieder funktionieren sollte.

Falls noch jemand Probleme hat wäre es hilfreich, wenn er seine BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem SavedVAriables-Verzeichnis mal an crowley@buffed.de schickt.

@FlashIT: wegen den kaputten XMLs: Sorry, mea culpa, habs aber wieder repariert.


----------



## FlashIT (28. September 2006)

Hab das Update des Clients und Profilers grad mitbekommen!
*klatscht und bedankt sich schonmal im Voraus*



Crowley schrieb:


> @FlashIT: wegen den kaputten XMLs: Sorry, mea culpa, habs aber wieder repariert.



Ist ja kein Problem, mir gehts da nie anders *lach*


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Kann gut sein das Blizz das im zuge eines Patches mal geändert hat... gibts noch weiter Realms mit ' im Namen? Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es dort das gleiche Problem gibt.

Ach Crowley:

"Ihr erhaltet 250 Ruf bei Community" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muchte (28. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Und schau mal in dein WOW\BLASC Verzeichniss rein,
> da findest du eine Debug.txt
> Poste die bitte mal.



Hallo,

ich hab keine Debug.txt in meine WoW Ordner.

Ist das schnlecht ?

MfG: Muchte / Semi


----------



## Crowley (28. September 2006)

Die debug.txt sollte sich im Unterordner BLASC befinden.


----------



## Muchte (28. September 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Die debug.txt sollte sich im Unterordner BLASC befinden.



Ich hab weder ei Debug.txt noch den Unterordner BLASC!!

Muss man den haben?

Ich hab den BLASCuploader gestern installiert. ( die version die man bei dem Link "Manueller Upload" bekommt )

MfG: Muchte / Semi


----------



## FlashIT (28. September 2006)

Allgemein zu deinem Problem, Muchte:
Du hast eventuell mitbekommen, dass der BLASCProfiler heute aktualisiert wurde, also neu herunterladen, WoW starten, einloggen, kurz zocken, beenden und die LUA wieder hochladen...
Dann nen Weilchen warten und dein Char SOLLTE eigentlich erscheinen...




Muchte schrieb:


> Ich hab den BLASCuploader gestern installiert. ( die version die man bei dem Link "Manueller Upload" bekommt )


In dem Fall ists natürlich richtig, dass du keinen Ordner BLASC in deinem WoW-Ordner hast...


Zur Info:

Du meinst somit den BLASCProfiler(.zip)
Dies ist nur ein WoW-Addon - wie dort auch erklärt wird ;-) - welches eine *\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\* nach dem Ausloggen aus WoW erstellt...
(das Addon muss im WoW aktiviert werden, falls nicht geschehen, also bitte kontrollieren)

Mehr macht das Ganze auch dann nicht, daher befindet sich dieses WoW-Addon im Menu unter manueller Upload.
Nun muss also per Hand die erstellte LUA nach dem WoW zocken auf eben dieser Seite nur noch hochgeladen werden:
http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...ler-upload.html

----

Wenn du also nun Windows hast, wieso nicht der Einfachheit halber den Blasc-CLIENT installieren (welcher den BLASCProfiler ebenfalls enthält und automatisch installiert und noch dazu AUTOMATISCH die Chars hochläd ?!
Also installieren, Anweisungen folgen fertig...
Zudem hast du eben dann die benannte DEBUG-Datei, da der Blasc-Client im Ordner BLASC in deinem WoW-Ordner installiert wurde ;-)

----

Wenn du dagegen unter Linux oder MacOS zockst, kannst du auch den jBlascUpdater aus meinem Profil gern testen, welcher dir oben genanntes "manuelles Updaten" abnimmt...

MfG
Björn


----------



## FlashIT (28. September 2006)

Nun will ich aber auch mal ein Problem melden:

die letzten tage, als ich ja den jBlascUpdater geschrieben hab, fiel mir folgendes auf:
Der blasc-WinClient funktionierte tadelos, die chars erschienen zwar immer erst nach mind. 10 Minuten max. ner halben Stunde... Aber es funktionierte...
Das manuelle Uploaden der LUA dagegen funktionierte innerhalb einer Minute. Dies half mir sehr beim Entwickeln, da ich das Updaten mit meinem Client direkt nachvollziehen konnte...


Doch seit dem heutigen Update des WinClients & des BLASCProfilers(ich glaube aber sogar seit gestern Abend schon, noch vor dem Update eures Clients) funktioniert nur noch der WinClient...
Weiterhin wird der Char auf der Profilseite nach mind. 10 max. 30 Minuten erneuert. Dagegen passiert beim manuellen Update trotz Erfolgsmeldung auch nach ner Stunde nun nichts...

Hab kurz nach 22Uhr in etwa den WinClient hochladen lassen(debug.txt bestätigt alles ok)...
Zit: "letzte Aktualisierung: 2006-09-28 22:20:04 Uhr"
http://www.buffed.de/?c=573459&tab=1

Dann 22:30 manuell die LUA... Keine Änderung seitdem...

Version des Profilers ist die aktuelle 0.13.0 wie gesagt...

Ich hab auch extra zwischen dem Versuch mit dem WinClient und dem manuellen Hochladen(bzw. meinem JavaClient, welcher ja das Gleiche macht) nochmal WoW gestartet und ein wenig gezockt, damit die LUA sich auch ändert...
Schliesse also lokale Probleme vollkommen aus...


Kann es sein, dass zwar heut so einiges behoben wurde, dabei aber der manuelle Upload vergessen wurde mit zu erneuern? *grins*


----------



## Roran (29. September 2006)

FlashIT schrieb:


> Version des Profilers ist die aktuelle 0.13.0 wie gesagt...



BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
Das ist nun die aktuelle Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlashIT (29. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
> Das ist nun die aktuelle Version
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du verwechselst den PROFILER mit dem CLIENT *grins*


----------



## Roran (29. September 2006)

FlashIT schrieb:


> du verwechselst den PROFILER mit dem CLIENT *grins*


Ne anders rum,
den CLIENT mit dem PROFILER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die aktuelle Version vom CLIENT und nicht vom PROFILER. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muchte (29. September 2006)

hallo.

ich bin jetzt zwar drin aber es ist nichts eingetragen. Weder Inv, noch meine Skillung.

MfG: Muchte / Semi


----------



## Ryndal (29. September 2006)

Bei mir geht seit 25.09.06 auch kein Upload mehr. Ich mache immer den manuellen Upload, da der automatische nie funktioniert hat. Scheinbar scheitert es an meiner Firewall.

Habe auch gestern nochmal den Blasc-Client neu runtergeladen, installiert und eingestellt (auch den neuen Ruf).

- Eingeloggt
- Addon kontrolliert ob aktiv
- ein bisserl gezockt
- Ausgeloggt
- Spiel beendet
- Hochgeladen

Er lädt auch 3 Chars hoch, obwohl nur einer in den Einstellungen aktiviert ist. Wenn ich dann in die Chars reingehe, dann hab ich immernoch den Stand vom 24.09.06.

Achja und zum Thema Prfiler, der hat irgendwie auch ne Makke, oder hat auf dem kompletten Realm, keiner die Daten gespeichert? Bei mir ist die Liste, egal was ich anklicke leer, obwohl Gildies auch den Client nutzen und die Rezeptdaten freigegeben haben.


----------



## FiNe (29. September 2006)

sieh an sieh an... kaum gibts ne neue Version von Profiler schon gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lag es also doch nicht an mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - schön zu hören!

Also nochmal thx für die Hilfe und das es jetzt wieder funzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (29. September 2006)

Ryndal schrieb:


> Bei mir geht seit 25.09.06 auch kein Upload mehr. Ich mache immer den manuellen Upload, da der automatische nie funktioniert hat. Scheinbar scheitert es an meiner Firewall.



Dann überprüf mal die Einstellungen für BLASC,
in der FW müßen die Ports freigegeben sein.

Port: 21, 80, 8080



Ryndal schrieb:


> Habe auch gestern nochmal den Blasc-Client neu runtergeladen, installiert und eingestellt (auch den neuen Ruf).
> 
> - Eingeloggt
> - Addon kontrolliert ob aktiv
> ...



Ist das deine Bank ?
Handwerkswaren
Große ewige Essenz (x6)
Mächtiges Mojo
Quest
Grünes Schmuckstück der Hakkari
Ausgefranste Monstrositätenstickerei
Ehrenabzeichen der Warsongschlucht
Essenz des Eranikus
Münze der Blutskalp
Münze der Hakkari
Schattenhaut (x2)
Schlaghammer von Zul'Farrak
Aspekt von Neptulon
Auge von Kajal
Awbees Schuppe
Besudelter Hautfetzen (x3)
Blut von Helden


Ist das dein Inventar ?
Handwerkswaren
Dunkelrune (x4)
Diskombobulatorstrahl
EZ-Thro-Dynamit II (x5)
Hervorragendes Zauberöl
Zauberöl
Quest
Ektoplasmadestillierer
Rexxars Testament
Versengtes Ektoplasma (x4)
Reagenz
Arkanes Pulver (x40)
Goblin-Raketentreibstoff (x7)
Mächtiges Gegengift (x6)
Rune der Portale (x10)
Rune der Teleportation (x10)


----------



## Ryndal (29. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Dann überprüf mal die Einstellungen für BLASC,
> in der FW müßen die Ports freigegeben sein.
> 
> Port: 21, 80, 8080
> ...



es war meine bank/inventar am 24.09.2006

Mittlerweile nichtmehr, weil ich die t0,5 Quest weitergemacht habe und somit das Ektoplasma schon verblasen habe, Ony-Pre (Rexxars-Testament) auch schon erledigt, Zauberöl in MC verblasen und noch ein paar andere Dinge anders.

Also Sowohl, Charausrüstung (statt t0 nund t0,5 Handschuhe und Gürtel), Bank, Inventar -> alles vom Stand 24.09.2006, obwohl ich eigentlich jeden Tag mehrfach neu "manuell" upgedated habe und gestern auch den Client neu installiert habe (s.o.)

Das nächste was mich wundert ist, daß ich in den Einstellungen im Client nur einen Char markiert habe, er jedoch 3 Chars hochlädt (die hatte ich mal markiert aber jetzt nichtmehr), einen davon finde ich komischerweise garned (Nickname Thordall Warlock auf Nazjatar), der andere ist ebenfalls auf Uploadstatus 24.09.2006 (Nickname Thordall Magier auf Destromath -> http://www.buffed.de/?c=607967)


----------



## Gast (29. September 2006)

bei mir funktioniert der manuelle upload seid dem 27.9 nicht mehr.
habs gestern abend nochmal versucht.. 
dann heute morgen die neue version vom profiler installiert, configuriert, spiel gestartet, alles wichtige geöffnet, spiel geschlossen.

in der BLASCProfiler.lua steht auch alles richtig drin (neue beinkleider usw).
nach dem upload ("erfolgreich eingetragen") werden sie aber für den char nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Crowley (29. September 2006)

Ich hab das Problem mit dem manuellen Upload gefunden, eingekreist und gandenlos vernichtet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (29. September 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem mit dem manuellen Upload gefunden, eingekreist und gandenlos vernichtet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Killer-Krauli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlashIT (29. September 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem mit dem manuellen Upload gefunden, eingekreist und gandenlos vernichtet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich bestätigen, der jBlascUpdater und auch der manuelle Upload funktionieren beide wieder sofort nach dem Upload der LUA!
Besten Dank!


----------



## Ryndal (29. September 2006)

hab upload nochmal gemacht und nun ist es aktuell, passt danke


----------



## Isilrond (1. Oktober 2006)

Top - geht.....


----------

